# talking and comunicating



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

do you talk to your partner about every thing?? or do you hold back and vent to friends?
im really happily married, but at times hold back things from my husband nothing major ,he works so hard and is so stressed with work that i sometimes feel that i dont want to burden him with anything.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I don’t think there is any reason to feel guilty about holding back on some information from your husband as long as it is nothing of significance to them and if both of your support an emotional needs are being fulfilled.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Amp!!
I dont feel guilty , i just find it so much easier to talk to my girl friends about whats bothering me , it means i come home more relaxed to ..i think most women have girly chats and vent there frustrations at times and i do know that once ive vented whats on my mind its finished with .


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Some people consider this whole "advice forum" thing to be borderline cheating, or a downright breach of trust. I think that is sad because a lot of times the poster is trying to get information to HELP the relationship.

Its for precisely that reason that I stand by my belief that sometimes, just because something bothers one person, does not mean it has to stop.

Nonetheless, I agree that its not prudent to share everything. The issue you get into is degrees. I have found that no matter HOW insignificant a detail seems to you, the person it was withheld from deems it much MORE significant.

Using the "reasonable person" standard that our courts are so fond of doesn't always help either. When your partner is mad about being withheld from, he/she often doesn't care that "10/10 people would agree that this detail is insignificant".

As long as you are talking to your girlfriends to get good advice/vent so that your conversations with your husband are more productive, there should be no problem with it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive no problem with the trust my husband knows i post on here he also knows all my passcode we are really open about most things ..its just somethings i find hard to talk to him about ,and yes all the things i do chat to my girl friends about do help.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's fully ok and necessary to be able to vent to a girlfriend. Sometimes something bugs us and regardless of if it's irrational or rational, we just need to get it out. Sometimes he's having a bad day, I know he's having a bad day, and it's nothing life altering or relationship changing... I just need to vent. If I *****ed to him about every little thing we would never have a decent conversation!! lol. Relationships are hard work and sometimes it takes an outsiders perspective to set you straight. Sometimes you are just being a whiner... and a good girlfriend will listen, there is no point starting a fight with hubby over it.


----------

